# Need Projector Advice



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm setting up a HT room in my basement and need some projector/screen advice. Room spec's are:

1 Size: 15' wide (screen wall) x 16' long x 8.5' high. 
2. 3 walls are below grade and 4th wall will have no windows, just a solid door with perimter seals and maybe a blackout curtain (if necessary) to allow total control of ambient light. 
3. Viewing mostly for movies with TV programming (e.g., Super Bowl).
4. Primary seating position will be ~10ft from screen.

I am looking at Panny PT-AE4000U projector with ~100", 2.35:1 screen.

My questions:

1. I'd like to mount projector on a wall shelf at the rear of the room, rather than suspend from ceiling, to reduce/eliminate vibrations when people are walking on floor above. This will put projector at ~mid zoom for 2.35:1 programming and ~max zoom for 16:9 programming for this screen size. Is this asking too much of this projector to give reasonable screen brightness at these conditions?

2. Can anyone recommend a screen (or screen spec's, color, gain) that will work well with this setup?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

There is another variable to add to the mix and that is 3D. It is right around the corner. I just demoed a SONY 3D system yesterday and it was IMPRESSIVE. 

Matt


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

mdrake said:


> There is another variable to add to the mix and that is 3D. It is right around the corner. I just demoed a SONY 3D system yesterday and it was IMPRESSIVE.
> 
> Matt


Good call, but I don't see 3D is my near future. At the very least, I'll need to see equipment prices come WAY down and will need to see enough material to justify the investment. That'll probably be a few years at least...

How do you feel about my proposed projector/room setup?


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't have any personal experience with the Panny. I have the Epson pro 7500. Looking at the specs and reading reviews on the Panny's always gives a favorable response of them. I would think it would be plenty for what you are asking it to do, especially if you don't go larger on the screen. 

As far as screens, 1) what is your price range? 2) Are you looking for a perf/acoustic screen? I think the 100" at 10 feet is about perfect. One other thing. You don't have extremely high ceilings, so make sure you leave room for the center either above or below when figuring your calculations. I think if you are placing the screen as high as possible your center will be around 3 1/2 to 4 feet off the ground (this is a assuming about a 45" total vertical screen height). I personally love my perf/acoustic screen and nobody complains about the picture, or sound. 
Matteo


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I personally own an Epson 6100 with a Carada screen, so I lean Epson. : ) I have seen the Panny in action and was impressed. We tried every available screen samples and settled on the Carada. I could not be happier with the screen.
I suggest you buy your projector first and then order screen samples to test. Screens can be very subjective.  

Matt


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Matteo said:


> I don't have any personal experience with the Panny. I have the Epson pro 7500. Looking at the specs and reading reviews on the Panny's always gives a favorable response of them. I would think it would be plenty for what you are asking it to do, especially if you don't go larger on the screen.
> 
> As far as screens, 1) what is your price range? 2) Are you looking for a perf/acoustic screen? I think the 100" at 10 feet is about perfect. One other thing. You don't have extremely high ceilings, so make sure you leave room for the center either above or below when figuring your calculations. I think if you are placing the screen as high as possible your center will be around 3 1/2 to 4 feet off the ground (this is a assuming about a 45" total vertical screen height). I personally love my perf/acoustic screen and nobody complains about the picture, or sound.
> Matteo


1. Price Range = $500-1000.
2. I would love a perf/acoustic screen to allow me to lower the screen a bit, but many reviews I've seen say the picture performance suffers. I am definitely willing to try some out, though. Any suggestions?


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

The Panasonic projector would meet your room dimensions and mounting plan well. Your mounting position also lends itself to the use of a retro-reflective screen, if you wanted to go that way. Almost any screen you put in a light controlled basement would look great with that projector, but pull-down or drop-down screens tend to develop wrinkles that distort the picture when the camera turns in panned scenes - unless it is a retro-reflective screen or a tab tensioned one.

Acoustically transparent screens are a luxury. I have not been able to find an affordable one that works well with high resolution (1080p) video.


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ya, right...


Panasonic seeks the highest performance in optical systems


----------

